# Sperms lifespan.. and ovulation. Help!



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Maybe a topic that has been discussed a lot already, but I could do with a bit of reassurance, lol.
My problem is, I am currently having home insem with a KD (I am on day 16). Usually I am on a very regular 28 day cycle. This month though, (due to stress I think!) I still haven't ovulated. We inseminated on day 13, 15 and 16, and my OPK's are showing a faint positive line, gradually getting darker everyday. I'm now worried that we hve inseminated too early, but our KD cannot help us over the next few days.
Basically, I know sperm 'can' live for up to 5 days, but has anyone had the same experience or similar, as me? has anyone actually inseminated too early and still got a BFP?!
Thanks in advance for any help!
Amber xx


----------



## Jolyons1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, although I never got pregnant with home insemination I do know that sperm can last Up to a Max 7 days and by inseminating on day 13 15 16 should be sufficant anough


Good luck


----------



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Jolyons,


Thanks for your post. Definitely makes me feel a bit less stressed!
I just need to keep my fingers crossed I guess!  


Amber
Xx


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

No its normally two days, with four at a maximum.

http://fertilityfile.com/2007/12/23/how-long-does-sperm-live/


----------

